# Questions on hunting: How-tos, dos & don'ts, training etc.



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! There is a lot of good advice here. My suggestion would be to do a search or just read through the threads on the Hunt and Field section, you will find many who were where you are now, just wanting to learn. I would suggest getting a book or video/dvd to help you understand concepts. Also, get in with your local retriever club and volunteer to help out, you will learn a lot. Have fun! Ask questions, and above all, post pictures of your Amber!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Check out some of the retriever hunt test clubs in your area. UKC HRC offers a very "hunty" style of test, with full on camo gear and guns on the line. AKC hunt test are also very fun. Not sure what part of MI you are in, but here are some clubs to check out. Many offer club training days as well as tests.

AKC
Wolverine Retriever Club
Michigan Flyways http://www.miflyways.org/
Marshbanks Golden Retriever Club http://www.marshbanksgrcmi.org/
Fort Detroit Golden Retriever Club http://www.fdgrc.org/

HRC clubs in MI
South Michigan http://www.smi-hrc.com/
St Clair Flats http://www.scfhrc.net/
Central Michigan http://www.centralmichiganhrc.com/
Michigan http://www.mihrc.com/portal/


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Yes, I agree, definitely hook up with your nearby retriever clubs or hunt clubs. You will meet people and learn the do's and don'ts. There is a hunting retriever club by me in South Florida that trains once a month about 3 or so hours to the north of me and I intend to meet up with them one day soon. My golden loves to fetch but the one thing I have seen about her is that she can get distracted and I've made fetch a game, rather than a command so when I go up for the training day, I'm sure I'll learn a lot and provide a lot of bloopers!


----------

